
Open-Sourcing Google Earth Enterprise - pazrul
https://maps-apis.googleblog.com/2017/01/open-sourcing-google-earth-enterprise.html
======
sparky_
Does this mean that Google has lost interest in developing the product?

~~~
throw_away
The March 2015 announcement that they were deprecating it and ending sales was
perhaps a better indication.

